# Rockhopper Sport for an entry-level 29er hardtail??



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

I want a decent bike in the $600-750 range. I'm looking hard at the Specialized Rockhopper 29 Sport (would consider the base model but no hydrolic brakes). I know the fork and components are average, but it seems like it could be something I could upgrade over time, and I've always wanted a 29er. My LBS said they are about to roll the 2018s out and the price will actually drop about $25. Not sure what that means. Before anyone suggests it, I asked about closeouts on the 2017s, but they don't stock many XL frames (I'm 6'4", 200lbs). 

I'm totally open to suggestions of other bikes and brands that are comparable to the one I mentioned above. 

Side note: if I go with the Rockhopper, it would be my second Specialized. I have a Hardrock Disc 26" that I bought new back in 2008 (any thoughts on what I could expect to get for that, btw?). 

Thanks guys and gals! I look forward to reading your responses!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The XCM Suntour fork isn't considered offroad by Suntour. More of a bike path and smoother trail fork because of the plastic bushings inside instead of the usual metal. Also very limited rebound damping. You can upgrade to an air fork later for about $200. The fork is the most important component for trail riding.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Had my RH Sport 29 for about 3 months now, already had to upgrade the fork, blew up the stock spring fork riding moderate trails, totally different bike now. I think you will be pleased as long as you don't try to ride really hard trails.


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks. Yeah, that's the idea.


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info. What did you upgrade to?


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

I bought the same bike last month when I traded in a bike I didn't ride anymore. I liked it and it rekindled my love of mountain biking. So much so that I used the LBS's 30 day return policy to upgrade to the Pro model. Like others mentioned, the fork is its weak point. For the same $$ to upgrade the fork you can get the Comp model. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Todd76 said:


> Thanks for the info. What did you upgrade to?


The Raidon on the suntour upgrade program


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

I thought about the comp, but is the fork that much better. What I would do is get the sport and later upgrade to a better fork than what the comp has.


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it air? Is that what's on the comp?


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Todd76 said:


> Is it air? Is that what's on the comp?


The Comp has:

SR Suntour XCR-Air, rebound adjustment w/remote lockout, 80/100mm of travel (size specific)

I'm no expert on forks, other than it is an air fork. The Comp also has a Deore rear derailleur, 36/22T front chain rings and a better frame. So you get more than just a better fork. Decisions, decisions. I just went thru this myself. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

It depends on what you can swing $$ wise at the moment. Or in my case, what I can sneak past the wife. We've been married a long time so I'm an expert at it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

MarkMN said:


> The Comp has:
> 
> SR Suntour XCR-Air, rebound adjustment w/remote lockout, 80/100mm of travel (size specific)
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if there is a FAQ list for forks from the different brands or just a best to worst list?
Thanks


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

Get the comp I bought a base model rockhopper a month ago, the fork is total garbage, as expected. the brakes are actually OK even though they are mechanical. 

I have over 150 miles on it now and the fork is probably about to break, feels like it's getting worse every ride. I bought the bike to last one season but I don't think it will.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Todd76 said:


> I thought about the comp, but is the fork that much better. What I would do is get the sport and later upgrade to a better fork than what the comp has.


Yes, it is that much better. One of the best selling bikes in the shop I work at this past year. If you can find one in your size, it is a great buy IMHO. A similar 2016 model would have been around $1,100. It's also a 2x9 drivetrain. For 2018, the similar model will be called the Expert, and they are already arriving in shops.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Yes, it is that much better. One of the best selling bikes in the shop I work at this past year. If you can find one in your size, it is a great buy IMHO. A similar 2016 model would have been around $1,100. It's also a 2x9 drivetrain. For 2018, the similar model will be called the Expert, and they are already arriving in shops.


You know what the price on the 18 comp is going to be, and the colors? I've been planning on getting a pair of RH 29ers for my sons, I was going to get the sport model but it's sounding more and more like going to the air fork would be a smart upgrade.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

MarkMN said:


> It depends on what you can swing $$ wise at the moment. Or in my case, what I can sneak past the wife. We've been married a long time so I'm an expert at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is my best mountain biking skill.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I see a ton of entry level bikes on the craigslist. Trek,Spesh,Giant. I think most for sale are the result of folks not getting into riding after the purchase.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

My first real bike was a 2012 Rockhopper in 2014. I rode many miles on it, all singletrack. It did not explode. The fork did not burst into flames. Get on your bike and ride. Have fun, that's what this is about.


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

Rockhopper is bare minimum. Less expensive bikes, trek has a few that are down right dangerous with brakes that don't stop and shifters that don't work. 

A better rig offers more confidence and better geometry can really enhance safety and control. Really ideal is the new Chisel from Specialized


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Todd76 said:


> My LBS said they are about to roll the 2018s out and the price will actually drop about $25. Not sure what that means.


Means your shop is taking the piss is what it means. I'd be looking for more than that off a brand new current bike. last year's model, a lot more.

The Rockhopper name used to stand for something, it meant you were getting a high-quality bike, but these days they are clearly just trading on the name. You see Hoppers with components that are distinctly not high-end. Or middle for that matter. What I'm saying is that there is no reason to buy a Rockhopper over a bike by another decent brand.

Look around. As the season rolls on more and more bikes will go on clearance. Proper clearance, not $25 off. Also look at used bikes. LOts of people buy bikes then never ride them so you can find 'used once' bikes for a fraction of their new price. Sad to say it, but your local bike shop is probably the most expensive place you could buy a bike :0(


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> Means your shop is taking the piss is what it means. I'd be looking for more than that off a brand new current bike. last year's model, a lot more.
> 
> The Rockhopper name used to stand for something, it meant you were getting a high-quality bike, but these days they are clearly just trading on the name. You see Hoppers with components that are distinctly not high-end. Or middle for that matter. What I'm saying is that there is no reason to buy a Rockhopper over a bike by another decent brand.
> 
> Look around. As the season rolls on more and more bikes will go on clearance. Proper clearance, not $25 off. Also look at used bikes. LOts of people buy bikes then never ride them so you can find 'used once' bikes for a fraction of their new price. Sad to say it, but your local bike shop is probably the most expensive place you could buy a bike :0(


I think he meant $25 less than 2017's comparable model? I see that my LBS and others have the 2017 RH Pro marked down more than $200 now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MarkMN said:


> I think he meant $25 less than 2017's comparable model?


I assumed that's what he meant but it doesn't matter. A bike of that value I'd want at least double that off it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The 2018 Expert will be ("is" since we already sold one Friday) the same price as the 2017 Comp.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

jeffj said:


> The 2018 Expert will be ("is" since we already sold one Friday) the same price as the 2017 Comp.


From what I'm hearing from the guy I've been talking to at the LBS, it sounds like:

2017 base at 525 now 2018 sport at 550
2017 sport at 625 now 2018 comp at 650
2017 comp at 850 now 2018 expert at 830
etc.

The 2017 comp has an air fork, the 2018 comp doesn't.

Disclaimer: this is what I'm picking up, may or may not be accurate


----------



## Pullman (May 21, 2017)

I noticed that specialized has put a better derailleur on the 2017... We haven't had a problem with the comp forks in single track. But after a season need to change a hub. Still amazed that sub 1000 bike gives you only bare minimum.. Generally a bike path bike.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

krel said:


> The 2017 comp has an air fork, the 2018 comp doesn't.


That's how it goes, price goes up, spec goes down. Buying an old-stock bike a few years old is a sterling idea.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

krel said:


> From what I'm hearing from the guy I've been talking to at the LBS, it sounds like:
> 
> 2017 base at 525 now 2018 sport at 550
> 2017 sport at 625 now 2018 comp at 650
> ...


Not sure the 2018 Expert will be $830 instead of $850 (I could be wrong about the the exact price), but other than that, I think you have it right.

The charcoal gray Expert model in 2018 looks just like the charcoal gray Comp from 2017, except the 2018 Expert has a few hyper green accents on the frame and fork instead of just being different shades of gray. Otherwise they look the same.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> That's how it goes, price goes up, spec goes down. Buying an old-stock bike a few years old is a sterling idea.


The 2018 Expert is essentially the same as the 2017 Comp for the same price. Only the name has changed. Same bike (except for the name on the top tube), for the same price.

If you look at the bike we got 20 years ago for $850, technologically speaking, the one you get today for $850 is worlds better, and that isn't even taking inflation into account.

20 years ago, 9 speed was considered top shelf kit. Now, it's a step above entry level. I'm riding a bike, not the name on the frame or the name that specifies the current level of it's components.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

jeffj said:


> The 2018 Expert is essentially the same as the 2017 Comp for the same price. Only the name has changed. Same bike (except for the name on the top tube), for the same price.


Are all the other components the same from the 2017 comp to the 2017 expert? I'm hoping specialized will update their website this week with the new year models. It's confusing right now.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

krel said:


> Are all the other components the same from the 2017 comp to the 2017 expert? I'm hoping specialized will update their website this week with the new year models. It's confusing right now.


Here are the specs for the 2018 Rockhopper Expert (Men's)

*Frame:* A1 SL Aluminum, Sport XC 29 Geometry, tapered head tube, internal cable routing, 135x9mm forged dropouts, chainstay-mounted disc brake, replaceable alloy derailleur hanger

*Fork:* SR Suntour XCR-Air 29, rebound adjust, air spring, tapered alloy steerer, QR, 80/90/100mm travel (size-specific), 51mm offset

*Shifters:* Shimano Acera 3x9

*Front Derailleur:* Shimano Altus FD-M371, 34.9mm clamp, down-swing

*Rear Derailleur:* Shimano Deore, 9-speed

*Brakes:* Shimano BR-M315, hydraulic disc, resin pads, 180/160mm rotor

*Cranks:* Stout, forged alloy, 3x9 44/32/22T

*Cassette:* Sunrace, 9-speed, 11-34t

*Bottom Bracket:* Square taper, 73mm, internal bearings

*Chain:* KMC X9EPT, 9-speed, anti-corrosion coating w/ reusable Missing Link

*Hubs:* Shimano Center Lock, disc, 100x9mm QR, 28h / Shimano Center Lock, disc, 135x9mm QR, 32h

*Spokes:* Stainless, 14g, black

*Rims:* Stout XC 25 29, alloy, disc only, double-wall, 25mm internal width, 28/32h

*Tires:* Ground Control Sport, Flak Jacket flat protection, wire bead, 29x2.3 / 2.1 inches

*Pedals:* Specialized Dirt

*Stem:* Stout 3D-forged alloy, 31.8mm, 6-degree rise

*Handlebars:* Stout double-butted alloy, 10mm rise, 10-degree backsweep, 4-degree upsweep, 720mm width, 31.8mm

*Grips*: Specialized MTB Grip, lock-on

*Saddle:* Henge Sport, steel rails, 143mm

*Seat Post:* Alloy, 12mm offset, 2-bolt clamp, 30.9mm

*Seat Binder:* Alloy, QR clamp, 34.9mm


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

You have the specs for the 2018 comp (2017 sport level, now?) I was planning on getting a pair of the RH sports for my sons and now I think we're getting the comps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jeffj said:


> The 2018 Expert is essentially the same as the 2017 Comp for the same price.
> 
> 
> > In the UK the 2018 bike is £75 more expensive and has a cheaper front dérailleur and a couple of other small downgrades. That's the pattern I've seen, price goes up slightly, spec drops slightly.
> ...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't edit the typo in that last post. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Here are the specs for the 2018 Rockhopper Expert (Men's)
> 
> *Frame:* A1 SL Aluminum, Sport XC 29 Geometry, tapered head tube, internal cable routing, 135x9mm forged dropouts, chainstay-mounted disc brake, replaceable alloy derailleur hanger
> 
> ...


Those are very cheap and shoddy components and others not that bad. Squared tapered cranks?? Why? A1 Alu (same as hardrock)!

I bought the mid version in 2011 (now sold), it at least had octalink and the fancier alu frame.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

2018 Rockhopper Comp:

*Frame*: A1 alloy, Sport XC 29 Geometry, zero-stack head tube, internal cable routing, 135x9mm forged dropouts, chainstay-mounted disc brake, replaceable alloy derailleur hanger

*Fork*: SR Suntour XCM w/ MCD 29, coil spring, custom Multi-Circuit damping, QR, 80/90/100mm travel (size-specific), 51mm offset

*Shifters*: Shimano Acera 3x9

*Front Derailleur*: Shimano Altus FD-M371, 34.9mm clamp, down-swing

*Rear Derailleur*: Shimano Acera, 9-speed

*Brakes*: Shimano BR-M315, hydraulic disc, resin pads, 180/160mm rotor

*Cranks*: Stout, forged alloy, 3x9 44/32/22T

*Cassette*: Sunrace, 9-speed, 11-34t

*Bottom Bracket*: Square taper, 73mm, internal bearings

*Chain*: KMC X9EPT, 9-speed, anti-corrosion coating w/ reusable Missing Link

*Hubs*: Shimano Center Lock, disc, 100x9mm QR, 32h / Shimano Center Lock, disc, 135x9mm QR, 32h

*Spokes*: Stainless, 14g

*Rims*: Stout XC 25 29, alloy, disc only, double-wall, 25mm internal width, 32h

*Tires*: Ground Control Sport, Flak Jacket flat protection, wire bead, 29x2.3 / 29 x 2.1 inch

*Pedals*: Specialized Dirt

*Stem*: Stout 3D-forged alloy, 31.8mm, 6-degree rise

*Handlebars*: Stout double-butted alloy, 10mm rise, 10-degree backsweep, 4-degree upsweep, 720mm width, 31.8mm

*Grips*: Specialized MTB Grip, lock-on

*Saddle*: Henge Sport, steel rails, 143mm

*Seat Post*: Alloy, 12mm offset, 2-bolt clamp, 30.9mm

*Seat Binder*: Alloy, QR clamp, 34.9mm


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

Now the Scott Aspect 940, 930, Scale 9?0 are catching my eye (my closest LBS is a Scott dealer). Also, what about Motobecane Fantom by Bikes Direct?? I'm learning a bit more about components, and this thing seems unbelievable for the money!
Thoughts??


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Todd76 said:


> Now the Scott Aspect 940, 930, Scale 9?0 are catching my eye (my closest LBS is a Scott dealer). Also, what about Motobecane Fantom by Bikes Direct?? I'm learning a bit more about components, and this thing seems unbelievable for the money!
> Thoughts??


Which Fantom? They make several, and there is even a difference in the frame in at least one of them.


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Which Fantom? They make several, and there is even a difference in the frame in at least one of them.


Elite and down.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

jeffj said:


> 2018 Rockhopper Comp


Thanks!

Out of curiosity, what did they do at the cheapest level? For 2017 it was 525 but now I think the 2017 base model is the 2018 sport at 550ish? Does the 18 sport have mechanical brakes or hydraulic? Is there a cheaper level below sport for 2018?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

krel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did they do at the cheapest level? For 2017 it was 525 but now I think the 2017 base model is the 2018 sport at 550ish? Does the 18 sport have mechanical brakes or hydraulic? Is there a cheaper level below sport for 2018?


Not sure there will be a 2018 RH Sport, but the base model will have mechanical discs. it's possible that there might be a Sport model introduced later on, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Todd76 said:


> Elite and down.


The Elite comes with a RS Recon fork, but it's a 'silver', has the TK damper, and has coil springs. If it was a Recon Gold Solo Air, that would be a different story. I think I would prefer the Suntour air spring fork. Suntour can make a decent fork. They make some of their own, and manufactured forks for Marzocchi in the past.

The rest of the spec is great for the price in most instances. A 3x10 Deore drivetrain with external bearings is a plus without a doubt. I am not a fan of the SRAM Guide brakes as they seem to be having more than their share of issues with them lately, and I prefer the ergonomics and modulation (or lack thereof) of Shimano disc brakes, but YMMV. So, on balance it is an upgraded spec in many parts, but I also have some issues with the frame geometry. The chainstays are 460 mm long, and the BB drop is 53 mm. I find that I prefer chainstays that are 445 mm or less, and somewhere around 60 mm to 70 mm BB drop for better cornering, but again, YMMV and you may not notice much. It also looks a bit crude/dated as well to me, just my IMHO.

Bikes Direct is often used to be what is known as a donor bike where you harvest the components and hang them on a nicer frame, and maybe get a few bucks for the frame. You will be responsible for final assembly and adjusting drivetrain and brakes should they need it (usually they do). They also don't collect sales tax in most states, which helps the bottom line.

The other issue with BD is that you are dealing with mail order. That means that you're not going to get warranty service without shipping your bike, quite possibly on your dime. You also can't test ride the bike.

For some people, they could definitely provide all the bike they need, and at an attractive price. But I would not say they provide the best value for everyone. Everybody's situation is a little different.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Scott makes decent bikes, I wouldn't mind sporting a Scott Scale. Much better geo than a Rockhopper....


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> Scott makes decent bikes, I wouldn't mind sporting a Scott Scale. Much better geo than a Rockhopper....


I know people like to slag on a 71° HTA, but in my experience that isn't always a certain way to write off a bike. My personal two favorite 29er hardtails had HTA's at opposite ends of the spectrum.

With that said, I have not actually been able to ride a Scott Scale, but on paper and from what I have heard and read, the Scott Scale is a nice riding bike. The 69.5° HTA, 438 mm chainstays, along with a 60 mm BB drop looks great on paper.

If we're trying to compare apples to apples here (bikes in the same price category), I am assuming we're talking about the Scale 970 from 2017? If so, I am not seeing a lot of info about where to find them in the USA, and how much the actual price is to get one here. I see Evans Cycles has them for 799 Euros, plus another $125 to ship it here. And, that bikes comes with a SR coil fork. If I was planning to replace the fork, it would be a bike to consider, but that and shipping pushes the cost of the bike up there to where it isn't comparing bikes in that same price range.

It does have a very good drivetrain with Shimano Deore 3x10. I have ran that drivetrain myself and liked it a lot, but it's too bad they didn't use the available 22-20-40 chainring that Shimano offers (which is killer on a 29er hardtail). It also has a BB-92 (press fit BB) which is OK, but I do prefer threaded BB's if given a choice (especially with external cup bearings).

If you can get a Scott Scale with an air spring fork, I think that would be on my short list. I would still recommend a test ride.


----------



## Todd76 (Jun 22, 2017)

jeffj said:


> I know people like to slag on a 71° HTA, but in my experience that isn't always a certain way to write off a bike. My personal two favorite 29er hardtails had HTA's at opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> With that said, I have not actually been able to ride a Scott Scale, but on paper and from what I have heard and read, the Scott Scale is a nice riding bike. The 69.5° HTA, 438 mm chainstays, along with a 60 mm BB drop looks great on paper.
> 
> ...


Scott makes a 965 Scale for around $1000. It has the Rock Shox 30 Silver TK Solo Air Tapered Steerer / Reb. Adj. Remote Lockout / 100mm travel fork. Like I said, my LBS carries Scott, so I may get the chance to test an XL. The owner of the LBS recommended a XXL for me (I'm 6'4", 200lbs, so I'm kind of between sizes). He said he'd order some more XXLs. We'll see.


----------



## mikeneezy (Apr 12, 2017)

Uwibami said:


> The Raidon on the suntour upgrade program


I have a 17 RH Sport. I'm looking into that upgrade program or looking for a new/used fork. I checked the site, it says its an externally relieved headtube. So I'm not sure if I need a straight or a tapered.

And how are you liking that Raidon?


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

Subd


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

mikeneezy said:


> I have a 17 RH Sport. I'm looking into that upgrade program or looking for a new/used fork. I checked the site, it says its an externally relieved headtube. So I'm not sure if I need a straight or a tapered.
> 
> And how are you liking that Raidon?


for the money, it's a pretty good fork, really transformed the bike. allows you to go places that would destroy the stock fork. sure, It's not a Pike or a 36 but, it's a 300.00 fork. but, I would say, money well spent. probably won't get much action now since I have a Hightower on the way.


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

Just to chime in. I have a 2017 Rockhopper Comp, and one of the reasons I bought it is because it has a nicer frame than the lower level. Specialized ran two different frames in that version. They didn't advertise that they were different, but they were clearly, visually so...

I have no idea if they're doing that for 2018, but it may be worthwhile to pop down to the LBS and take a look. Given that the spec for the new Expert is basically the same as my Comp, if they're doing it, it will likely be that model that has the upper end frame.

I love mine, by the way, and everything works great. No problems with the XCR-Air whatsoever, or anything else for that matter. Great bike.


----------



## SIPtrailrider (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm all about supporting the local bike shop, but I'd order the BULLS Copperhead Supreme 29 and pay them to put it together and service it for you. I hate to say they can't compete with online retailers, but it's just true. Companies like Specialized and Trek don't offer as much bike for the money at the lower price ranges. Good info here: https://www.handsoncycling.com/blog-2/2017/8/25/best-2017-mountain-bike-deals


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

If you're not a wrench, it's a good idea to buy from the LBS. Mine is on the way to and from work on my commute and I stop in there any time I have any squeak, rattle, whatever, and they just happily put it up on the stand, fix it, and show me what it is that was making the noise, be it a seatpost creak or a warped rotor. You could write several books about what I don't know about bicycle maintenance. Having a lifetime of free adjustments and paying them for larger service items I have neither the tools nor the time to learn about makes buying one of their brands worth it... 

It is why I chose my LBS and Specialized.


----------



## MikeShepard1975 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a sport as well and I love it. I've been considering upgrading the fork but have taken into consideration of trading in for a higher model. I'm wanting to stay under $1500 so ive been looking ast the 2018 RH pro out maybe going with a giant fathom 1. Any thoughts?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

SIPtrailrider said:


> I'm all about supporting the local bike shop, but I'd order the BULLS Copperhead Supreme 29 and pay them to put it together and service it for you. I hate to say they can't compete with online retailers, but it's just true. Companies like Specialized and Trek don't offer as much bike for the money at the lower price ranges. Good info here: https://www.handsoncycling.com/blog-2/2017/8/25/best-2017-mountain-bike-deals


Yep, that bike will be a hoot to ride with chainstays that are a full inch longer (@ 460 mm for L and XL models) than those of the Rockhopper Expert (@ 435 mm). And, even Specialized has moved on from the 71.5° head tube angle with the Rockhopper and Chisel to 69.8°.

Many of the parts of the Bull compare favorably to the 2018 Rockhopper Expert, but not all. I'd take the Shimano brakes in a heartbeat, and if the frame is any indicator, I would not expect much from the 'STYX' OEM saddle, seatpost, stem and handlebar bits.

It's hard to expect the Epicon fork and a few select drivetrain bits to make up for a hardtail frame with 460 mm chainstays and even a 71° or 71.5° head tube angle isn't likely to make it corner well at speed. I'd probably lean toward the Bull if the CS's were 440 mm or very close to it, and the HTA was even 70° or even a hair steeper, it would make the Bull a truly compelling choice. But in the year 2017/18, a 460 mm CS length and 71° or 71.5° HTA is . . . . ponderous. For that reason, I'm not so certain I'd call this an easy decision to say the least. JMHO.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> jeffj said:
> 
> 
> > The 2018 Expert is essentially the same as the 2017 Comp for the same price.
> ...


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

It really is a little confusing figuring out what to get these days once you start reading into specs and components comparison.. I haven't purchased a new mountain bike since 2006 so whatever I get now will be different and an upgrade over a Trek 4300 I figure!! The thing is I used to buy a bike from the shop based on my price range and if I liked the way it looked!! Lol not exactly the way to buy a bike like this but it was easier then and info was not as readily available either.. so I put a deposit on a 2018 rockhopper comp in gloss rocket red and I'm pretty excited about it!! I'm hoping it really is a noticeable upgrade from my old 4300 with the RST Gila fork.. after reading this thread I'm tempted to move up to the expert for the upgrades it has on the fork and drivetrain.. it's tough because I mainly ride on local trails and keep both wheels on the ground!! Nothing too crazy.. my thought is that after 11 years the level of components on this bike and the 29" wheels and new geometry should make me more than happy with this new rockhopper comp..


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

It will be a big step up from the 4300 you've been riding, even with the sport, but, if you can swing it, moving up to the expert is a good move. If you could find a 2017 Comp (very close to the same as the 2018 Expert, but currently hard to find in stock and you can't order them anymore), I kind of like the 2x drivetrain better than the 3x, but that is just me, so YMMV.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

The more I look into it I think I may have to go visit my bike shop and see if they can switch to the expert for me.. I hope that isn't a problem for them since they figured the comp would be here late November so maybe it's just still on paper so they can just modify it? Tough to pass now based on what the expert comes with; air fork, 2x drivetrain and the rear derailleur is deore I think so the price difference is $200 and it would cost a lot more to upgrade to that on the comp I'm sure!! I have to say the bikes today have some great technology and engineering even in the more entry level end of the spectrum.. it's good that the tech has trickled down but jumping back in after 10+ years is a bit of a learning curve!!


----------



## Endeavor (Oct 2, 2017)

cwakefld said:


> My first real bike was a 2012 Rockhopper in 2014. I rode many miles on it, all singletrack. It did not explode. The fork did not burst into flames. Get on your bike and ride. Have fun, that's what this is about.


+1. Still have my RH 26 from 2000. Apart from it needing a DR overahaul and RockShox service, it's still a solid bike and I had a lot of fun on it. Main reason I bought new was b/c we bought my daughter a bike and I was jealous of the 27.5.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Endeavor said:


> +1. Still have my RH 26 from 2000. Apart from it needing a DR overahaul and RockShox service, it's still a solid bike and I had a lot of fun on it. Main reason I bought new was b/c we bought my daughter a bike and I was jealous of the 27.5.


I have an older RH that I am debating on selling or keeping. I have been lurking for a while and use post like this to get an idea if should keep or sell. Im just now getting back into riding after nearly 20years. Can you post a pic of your 2000 RH so I can see if its the same as mine? Thanks for all the info


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I took your advice and checked my area for 2017 rockhopper comps.. I ended up finding one comp but it was a medium and too small and an expert which was my size and a bit of a surprise.. also a little more of a stretch!! Just outside though.. so I'm between this 2018 expert and a 2017 expert.. I almost wish I didn't find that one!! Why couldn't the 17 comp just be my size?! lol before I get too crazy over a few hundred dollars is the new upgrades/geometry of the 18 enough to look past the fork and 2x drivetrain on the 17? I do like the look of the 2018 and colors but I'm trying to not focus on that as much this time.. I'll keep this a long time I'm sure!!


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

does the rockhopper sport take a tapered fork?


----------

